# Holly - 9 month old syrian hamster looking for a home.



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

This is Holly.
She is a 9 month old LH silver grey syrian hamster.

Holly came from a home that didn't have the time for her anymore.

She hasn't been handled much and is very shy.
She will need a home with someone who is prepared to work on taming her.

She loves her wheel and eating veggies (she gets veg as a treat) She's not keen on sleeping inside a house so makes massive open nests around her cage.
She also enjoys sleeping behind her wheel 
She is currently in a Hamster Heaven and will need a cage that is 80x50cm or bigger.

Holly is a lovely little girl who just needs the right home to help bring her out of her shell.

She is in Cambridgeshire (close to Cambridge) but can be rehomed further away if you can come and collect her or arrange transport for her.

Can you offer Holly a forever home?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Holly is still looking for a home.

She was a nervous wreck when she came here  but in the last couple of weeks she has started to learn that it's fun to be out of the cage and have cuddles with the humans.

Holly loves it when people sit with her cage door open and talks to her, she will sit in front of you for ages while you talk!
She has now started to come out of the cage herself which is great.

She is a long haired, very pretty little hamster.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Holly is still looking for a home


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Holly is still looking for her forever home.

She is a totally changed hamster from when she first got here.
She used to be scared of everything and everyone and refused to come out of her cage but now she wakes up and sits at the front cage door waiting to come out 

She is very easy to handle, really slow so no chance of her running off and she's a chunky girl so great for cuddles!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Holly is reserved and should be going to her new home today.


----------

